# SIRIUS Gets March Madness Exclusive



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The Evening Bridge - November 29, 2004
TOP STORY - Sirius signed a multi-year agreement to broadcast every game of the 2005, 2006 and 2007 NCAA Division I Men's Basketball Championships. Financial terms of the deal were not disclosed. Sirius said all games from every round will be offered to subscribers in their entirety, with no blackouts and at no extra charge over the basic monthly subscription price of $12.95.


----------

